# Neuer Pc zum zocken.... Battlefield 3 ;)



## Jupp007 (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich denke mein PC reicht kaum für BF3 aus um es auf hohen details zu genießen sysProfile: ID: 103376 - .#a1m_f1re
ich habe mir jz ein neues system zusammen gestellt und möchte wissen was ihr davon haltet und ob man damit auch BF3 genießen kann.... ich möchte nicht übertakten....

AMD Phenom II X6 1100T                                                     165 Euro
GIGABYTE GA-880GM-USB3                                               90 Euro ----> Das ist ein mirco atx board ist das schlimm?
GeIL DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333(1500) Kit                                65 Euro
Palit GeForce GTX560 Ti                                                       200 Euro
Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB                                                       50 Euro
Sony Optiarc DRU-880S                                                        25 Euro
Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2     60 Euro
Cooler Master Elite 371                                                         35 Euro                         +
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ungefähr 700 Euro

Ist der Pc zukunftssicher? ich mag keine Intel Cpu...
was kann man ändern? 
danke leute


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo, zum Zocken würde ich ein System mit diesem Prozessor nehmen : http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a580325.html

Als Mainboard :
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a620881.html

Beim RAM würde ich zu diesem greifen, habe ich einem Freund gekauft, rennt 1A : http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a566892.html

Die 560 Ti ist gut. Musst halt schauen, welchen Kühler, da kenne ich mich nicht so aus.


----------



## mariohanaman (4. Juni 2011)

zum zocken lohnt kein 2600er Sandy. nimm den i5-2500k mit zb. dem ASRock Extreme 4 / P67 Pro 3 + einen andren kühler
bzw den i5-2400 mit h67/h61 chipsatz wenn OC keine rolle spielt

Brenner würd ich von LG kaufen.


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2011)

Ja, 2500 oder den, den ich gemeint habe. Der TE soll mal begründen, warum kein Intel.
MfG Koyote

EDIT:; Als NT würde ich 450 - 500 W nehmen.


----------



## Jupp007 (4. Juni 2011)

hmm... wollte erst kein intel weil ich mir ein system zusammen gestellt mit nem intel was fast 100 euro teurer war......  
aber mit deiner cpu, mobo und ram bezahl ich noch weniger... danke
hab ich dadurch mehr FPS ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2011)

Die Frames werden durch die Grafikkarte limitiert, du hast aber beim Intel mehr Leistung, du kannst also noch länger davon zehren.


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2011)

Jupp007 schrieb:


> hmm... wollte erst kein intel weil ich mir ein system zusammen gestellt mit nem intel was fast 100 euro teurer war......
> aber mit deiner cpu, mobo und ram bezahl ich noch weniger... danke
> hab ich dadurch mehr FPS ?


 Man wird sicherlich ein System für das angegebene Budget finden, das eine Intel CPU hat.


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2011)

Würde dir auch einen i5-2400/2500 empfehlen.

Graka würde ich eher eine Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 oder ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5 nehmen. Alternativ eine ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5 oder Sapphire Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5 

Ob Battlefield 3 besser mit einer nvidia oder AMD-Karte geht:  Daher würde ich abwarten, bis das Spiel draußen ist 

Netzteil reicht ein Cougar A450 oder XFX Core Pro 450


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2011)

Kennt man die genauen Anforderungen schon ?


----------



## Jupp007 (4. Juni 2011)

dankee leute so spare ich nochmal gute 50 Euro...
meint ihr, dass ich battlefield 3 auf hohen details flüssig spielen kann? hmm wenn Bad Company 2 geht, müsste es ja auch fast klappen..
ich denke bis september oder so habe ich genug geld dann... die preise fallen nochmal...
kommen bis dahin neue grafikkarten modelle? Cpu modelle?


----------



## mariohanaman (4. Juni 2011)

die anforderrungen spielen bei der vorgeschlagenen hardware keine rolle.

bf3 wird nich hardwarehungrig sein (crossplatform entwicklung)


----------



## Jupp007 (4. Juni 2011)

Battlefield 3 - Systemanforderungen


----------



## Faron (4. Juni 2011)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> die anforderrungen spielen bei der vorgeschlagenen hardware keine rolle.
> 
> bf3 wird nich hardwarehungrig sein (crossplatform entwicklung)


 
Man bedenkt, dass es primär für PC entwickelt wird, als die bessere Grafik hat und es auf die Konsolen portiert wird!
Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass es hardwarehungrig ist, bei den ganzen Sachen, die die Graka da berechnen muss!


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2011)

Ist bei den empfohlenen Systemvorraussetzungen die Grafikkarte nicht etwas voreilig gewählt ? Die beste Singlecore Karte wird empfholen.. Naja


----------



## mariohanaman (4. Juni 2011)

also bc2 spiele ich z zt. super flüssig auf mittl. details etc. auf einer 8600gs (passiv, 256ram)
soweit ich weiß ist sogar die engine die gleiche.


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2011)

Jupp007 schrieb:


> kommen bis dahin neue grafikkarten modelle? Cpu modelle?



Auf dem Grafikkartenmarkt wird sich nicht allzu viel tun. Die neuen Generationen kommen afaik frühestens am Jahresende. Im Juni kommt der AMD Bulldozer (oder auch nicht ), aber über die Leistung ist noch nichts bekannt.


----------



## Alex0309 (4. Juni 2011)

Es kommen immer irgendwann , neue Modelle , bevor die Sachen auf dem Markt sind , sind sie quasi schon wieder alt . Wenn man danach geht , kann man ewig warten.
Aber der Pc sollte aufjedenfall für BF3 ausreichen , ich glaube nicht das die das jetzt nur für High Ends PC machen , weil es ist ja immer noch ein Multiplayer Spiel und es sollen natürlich 
viele spielen können.


----------



## Jupp007 (4. Juni 2011)

gut dann fang ich jz mal an zu sparen... wenn ich genug geld habe melde ich mich hier nochmal


----------



## Jupp007 (4. Juni 2011)

eine frage zum 2500k modell.. verfliegt die garantie wenn man übertaktet? ist das schwer?
und hat der 2400 ein turbo modus?


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2011)

Wenn Du übertaktest, geht die Garantie flöten. Turbo Modus hat der i5-2400 schon (bis 3,4GHz)


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2011)

Jupp007 schrieb:


> eine frage zum 2500k modell.. verfliegt die garantie wenn man übertaktet? ist das schwer?
> und hat der 2400 ein turbo modus?


 Schwer ist es nicht. Garantie ist weg.
MfG Koyote


----------



## PEG96 (4. Juni 2011)

Wenn man das Board nicht mitschickt und die vcore nicht verändert ist es sehr schwer nachzuweisen, glaube ich( soll nicht dazu anstiften)


----------



## Jupp007 (4. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du übertaktest, geht die Garantie flöten. Turbo Modus hat der i5-2400 schon (bis 3,4GHz)



kann man den immer an haben? oder was versteht man unter turbo?


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2011)

Der Takt des i5-2400 beträgt 3,1GHz. Je nachdem, wie viele Kerne belastet werden, erhöht sich der Takt. Der Maximaltakt bei Belastung eines Kerns beträgt 3,4GHz, bei Belastung von 2 Kernen 3,3Ghz, bei 4 Kernen 3,2 GHz.


----------



## Jupp007 (4. Juni 2011)

achsoo ich dachte man schaltet den selber an und aus....


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2011)

Hier ein weiterführender Link: bertakten mit "Sandy Bridge" - Was geht, was geht nicht? - Nachrichten bei HardTecs4U


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2011)

Man kann sich auch jeden Monat mal die PCGHX Zeitschrift kaufen, da gibt es auch immer neuste Infos, sehr interessant.


----------



## Jupp007 (4. Juni 2011)

noch eine frage: wenn ich doch den 2500k nehmen würde welches GÜNSTIGE mainboard soll ich dann nehmen, um zu übertakten?


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2011)

Dann kannst Du das ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2011)

Jupp007 schrieb:


> noch eine frage: wenn ich doch den 2500k nehmen würde welches GÜNSTIGE mainboard soll ich dann nehmen, um zu übertakten?


 
Du brauchst ein P67 Brett, nimm da das günstigste, was die an Ausstattung noch zusagt.
Das Asrock P67 Pro3 ist schon sehr günstig, günstiger gehts kaum.


----------



## Jupp007 (4. Juni 2011)

also 50 Euro unterschied:
ASRock P67 Pro3 SE 100 Euro
+
Intel Core i5-2500K 172 Euro
das macht ungefär 275 Euro Euro

Intel Core i5-2400 150 Euro
+
ASRock H67M 71 Euro
das macht ungefähr 225 Euro

AMD Phenom II X6 1100T 165 Euro
+
Asrock 880G Pro3 90 Euro
ungefähr 255 Euro
dazu kann ich bei allen varianten diesen ram nehmen:  GeIL DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

joa so siehst dann aus... ungefähr 20 euro unterschied im immer...


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2011)

Aber 11,5 % Leistungsunterschied zwischen den Prozessoren.


----------



## Jupp007 (4. Juni 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> Aber 11,5 % Leistungsunterschied zwischen den Prozessoren.


 
kann ich beim 2500k den standard kühler lassen?


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2011)

Ja, aber Übertakten ist dann nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## Jupp007 (4. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, aber Übertakten ist dann nicht empfehlenswert


 was kostet der spaß dann zusätzlich?


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2011)

Ein vernünftiger Kühler kostet so um die 30 €. z.B. Gelid Tranquillo oder Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B


----------



## Jupp007 (4. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ein vernünftiger Kühler kostet so um die 30 €. z.B. Gelid Tranquillo oder Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B


 der dicke muggen 2 wiegt fast 900 gramm? hält das mobo das aus?


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2011)

Da gibt es keine Probleme, der wird ja verschraubt. Es gibt Kühler, die wiegen über 1,5 kg


----------



## Jupp007 (4. Juni 2011)

uff^^
ich weiß aber nicht ob ich übertakten will... das kommt mir so "gefährlich" vor wegen der garantie undsoo.... vlt. ist das ja wie lotto spielen hahaa


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2011)

Der i5-2400 sollte ja auch sehr gut ausreichen  Das Board ist ~40€ günstiger und extra Kühler brauchst Du dann auch nicht.


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2011)

Also mein MB hält 
Wenn man mit verstand übertacktet geht das schon gut.


----------



## Jupp007 (4. Juni 2011)

ja der i5-2400 sollte reichen.... ist dann insgesamt 70 Euro billiger....


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2011)

Der reicht locker, wirst du noch lange mit Spaß haben


----------



## biohaufen (4. Juni 2011)

Als Netzteil würde ich dir das Cougar PowerX 550 empfehlen  !


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2011)

Dieses ist auch akzeptabel : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master GX Series PSU - 550 Watt


----------



## Jupp007 (5. Juni 2011)

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
soo das würde ich dann nehmen.... passt alles im case ?


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

Genau, so stimmt es.


----------



## Jupp007 (5. Juni 2011)

wie siehts eig. mit ner sdd aus? sind die in paar monaten viel billiger?

wieviel euro könnte ich für meinen alten pc+ 19" monitor bekommen? 350 euro? http://www.sysprofile.de/id103376


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

Naja, also für was willst du die verwenden ? Wenn nur fürs Sys finde ich das total unlogisch, weil für die paar Sekunden Geld ausgeben.. Kannst du aber immer noch nachrüsten, betreibe den PC doch erst einmal mit der normalen HDD !


----------



## Jupp007 (5. Juni 2011)

ok war nur ne frage... kann ja sein, dass bis dahin wunder passieren und ich für das geld ne sdd bekomme


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

Wunder gibt es immer


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

-Netzteil würde ich eher ein hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 450 Watt nehmen.

-Das LG DH18NS ist ein DVD-ROM. Also kein Brenner, wenn Du CD/DVD's brennen willst: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz

-Beim Board kann man noch ~10€ sparen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H61M/U3S3 (B3), Sockel 1155, mATX Hat SATA3 und USB3.

Rest passt 

Grüße


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

Das von mir genannte NT geht aber auch, wüsste nicht, was daran schlecht sein sollte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2011)

Nö, die Cooler Master GX sind Grottenkram von Seventeam, da ist das Cougar um Welten besser.


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

Wenn du meinst, ich habe bisher nichts schlechtes darüber gehört.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2011)

Lies dir mal das Fazit durch:
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Cooler-Master-GX-750-W-Power-Supply-Review/917/10


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

Unter 80+ Bronze empfehle ich generell nichts mehr. Rest s. quanti


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

Ok, dann habt ihr recht, habe bisher nichts schlechtest gelesen gehabt. Sorry


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2011)

Kein Thema, du hattest nur nicht alle Informationen.
Jetzt weißt du mehr und kannst nachvollziehen, warum das Netzteil nicht empfohlen wird.


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

Gut, vielen Dank. Werde dann das Cougar weiter empfehlen


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2011)

Das gibts inzwischen auch schon anders. 
Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 (RAPM550) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

Gut zu wissen, aber minimales fiepen ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2011)

Der Lüfter vom Cougar ist nicht leiser. 
Und für die paar Euro mehr bekommt man mehr Leistung und KM, kann man also nicht meckern.


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

Wenn man's leise will braucht man dieses : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seasonic X-Series Fanless X-400FL 400W passiv Nur der Preis ist "etwas" angehoben


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

Für Sparfüchse kann man dieses empfehlen: XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland. Seasonic-Technik


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2011)

Das funktioniert aber nur mit einer entsprechenden Gehäusebelüftung und dann ist das ganze nicht mehr komplett leise.


----------



## Jupp007 (5. Juni 2011)

hmm...also welches günstige und gute soll ich von hardwareversand nehmen?


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

Das XFX oder Cougar A 450


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

Das XFX gibt es leider nicht bei hardwareversand.de. Daher das Cougar A oder das hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E8-450W


----------



## Jupp007 (5. Juni 2011)

für das geld kann ich aber doch das coolermaster nehmen mit mehr watt?!


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

Welches Coolermaster meinst Du genau?


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

Doppelpost  Das Forum regt mich langsam auf. Nur Lags


----------



## Resax (5. Juni 2011)

nimm das be quiet e8.
sehr leise und gut.
das coolermaster ist nicht so leise und hat keinen so guten wirkungsgrad.


----------



## Jupp007 (5. Juni 2011)

alles so teuer und wenig watt...


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

450W reichen vollkommen aus. Das Cougar A 450 und das Be Quiet E8 450 stellen jeweils 420Watt auf der 12-Volt Schiene bereit, das reicht selbst für eine GTX580


----------



## Jupp007 (5. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> 450W reichen vollkommen aus. Das Cougar A 450 und das Be Quiet E8 450 stellen jeweils 420Watt auf der 12-Volt Schiene bereit, das reicht selbst für eine GTX580


 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 das finde ich ganz nett für den preis...


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

Das ist nicht empfehlenswert. Das Pure Power L7 ist ein aufgeblasenes Office-Netzteil, das stellt weniger Leistung auf der 12V Schiene bereit als das Cougar A und be Quiet E8 StraightPower 450. Und darauf kommt es an. Mal abgesehen von der geringeren Effizienz und mäßigen Spannungsstabilität.


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

Jupp007 schrieb:


> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 das finde ich ganz nett für den preis...


 Das Cougar A 450 ist besser


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Juni 2011)

Der Kollege hier,  der hier eine Umrüstung plant, scheint ja mal gar keine Schimmer zu haben. 
Kriegt er den überhaupt alleine zusammen gebaut? Ich mein das ernst...

Irgendwie will er alles billig haben, aber maximale Leistung bekommen. Was willst du deinen Core I5 2500 übertakten, wenn du dir eh nur eine GTX 560 Ti holst? 
Zumal du das noch gar nicht gemacht hast und man merkt das. Ansonsten würdest du hier im ernst nicht fragen, ob du einen neuen Kühler für die CPU bräuchtest. 

Naja, hoffe kriegst das wirklich alleine zusammen geschustert. Aber solltest dich schon vorher über die Teile mal selbständig informieren, bevor du sie blind einkaufst oder dich auf andre verlassen musst. 

Und wegen dem Übertakten: "LASS ES LIEBER!!!" 
Viel Glück.


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Der Kollege hier,  der hier eine Umrüstung plant, scheint ja mal gar keine Schimmer zu haben.
> Kriegt er den überhaupt alleine zusammen gebaut? Ich mein das ernst...
> 
> Irgendwie will er alles billig haben, aber maximale Leistung bekommen. Was willst du deinen Core I5 2500 übertakten, wenn du dir eh nur eine GTX 560 Ti holst?
> ...



Deine Kristallkugel möchte ich haben


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Deine Kristallkugel möchte ich haben


 

Naja ließ doch mal seine Fragen, dann verstehst du was ich meine. 
Egal, solange ihr ihm hilft, ist das ja auch in Ordnung. Frag mich dann halt nur, ob er den auch alleine zusammen geschustert bekommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Frag mich dann halt nur, ob er den auch alleine zusammen geschustert bekommt.


 
Eigentlich muss man nur das befolgen, was im Handbuch steht, dann klappt es.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eigentlich muss man nur das befolgen, was im Handbuch steht, dann klappt es.


 
Jap, normalerweise ist das auch so, nur ebend wenn es mal nicht so klappt, obwohl man es so laut Handbuch richtig gemacht hat, wäre ein wenig Insiderwissen, nicht fehl am Platz.


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Jap, normalerweise ist das auch so, nur ebend wenn es mal nicht so klappt, obwohl man es so laut Handbuch richtig gemacht hat, wäre ein wenig Insiderwissen, nicht fehl am Platz.



Dafür ist ja das Forum auch da


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Dafür ist ja das Forum auch da


 
Schwierig und umständlich, wenn er trotzdem, die Kiste alleine bauen muss. 
Naja, so wird er es schon schaffen, aber würde mir wünschen, dass der Derjenige, der sich ne Kiste selbst zusammen baut, wenigstens ein bissel Ahnung von Hardware hat und weiß was er da jetzt genau tut.


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

Die meisten Probleme können hier schon gelöst werden, ist ganz selten, dass einer die Kiste dann zum Reparaturservice schleppen muss


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Juni 2011)

xDD Das weiß ich ja, aber ich mein spätestens dann, wenn man vor hat sich ne Kiste zu bauen, sollte man sich doch ein wenig darüber informieren und nicht einfach loslegen. 

Alleine schon immer die Frage, welche CPU oder welche Grafikkarte man holen soll? 
Man solte zumindest ne Auswahl parat haben. Das oder das ebend. 
Aber doch nicht von null, gar keinen Schimmer haben und dann auch gleich ne ganze Kiste zusammen bauen wollen. 
Naja, wie hier einige schon meinten. Er solte sich mal öfters das PCGH Magazin reinziehn. 
Dann wären viele Fragen hier überflüssig gewesen.


----------



## Jupp007 (15. August 2011)

So, zur zeit bin ich am sparen und schau mich hin und wieder mal um....
ich frage mich welche karte besser ist:

*MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC*


oder

*ASUS EAH6950 DCII*

beide karten kosten gute 200 euro... mein system soll auch für die nahe zukunft reichen...


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Das ist Geschmackssache. Die Asus HD6950 ist leiser (idle und last), und bei vielen Games etwas schneller (aber wohl kaum spürbar). Die GTX560 Ti bietet dagegen PhysX und Cuda.

Mit keiner der beiden Karten machst Du was falsch


----------



## Jupp007 (15. August 2011)

das ging ja flott hier 

das cougar netzteil ist auch ausreichend, egal welche karte ich nehmen würde?
und passen die in das gehäuse? die karten sollen ja groß sein und viele slots belegen...


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Welches hast Du denn? Das Cougar A450? Das reicht auf alle Fälle aus.

Die Asus belegt 3 Slots und ist 297 mm lang. Welches Gehäuse hast Du?


----------



## Jupp007 (15. August 2011)

genau wir hatten damals das cougar a450 ausgesucht 
und als case würde ich gerne das xigmatek asgard nehmen.


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Ins Asgard passt die Asus HD6950 nicht rein, die andere müsste reinpassen.


----------



## Jupp007 (15. August 2011)

die dinger sind ja riesig. ist die 6950 ne aussnahme oder sind die alle so groß ?


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Die Asus HD6950 im DC-II Design ist eine Ausnahme  Es gibt auch kleinere empfehlenswerte HD6950's, z.B. diese hier: Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 DiRT3, 2GB GDDR5. Da ist sogar Dirt 3 mit dabei.


----------



## Jupp007 (15. August 2011)

ah^^ ich weiß nicht, ob man jz ne karten kaufen soll mit 2 gb oder reichen noch 1 gb für die kommenden spiele?
die sapphire ist aber nicht von haus aus übertaktet?


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

2GB braucht man nur bei Auflösungen von über 1920x1200 oder der Verwendung von aufwändigen Texturmods oder hohen Filtereinstellungen, ansonsten reicht 1GB vollkommen aus. Wenn der Aufpreis gering ist, würde ich dennoch 2 GB nehmen 

Die Sapphire ist nicht OC'ed.


----------



## Jupp007 (15. August 2011)

passt die sapphire radeon hd 6950 dirt 3 in das case^^?

die sapphire kann mit der OC gtx 560 ti mithalten, die 20euro billiger ist?


----------



## pringles (15. August 2011)

Das oc einer hd 6950 ist nur gering (maximal 10 MHz chiptakt) weil AMD es begrenzt hat weil sonst der abstand zur hd 6970 zu gering wäre  also wird sie auch so ordentlich auf die Kacke Haun;D. Softy hat sie empfohlen sie wird dann auch passen (glaub 6 oder 7 centimeter ist sie kürzer als die Asus ).


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Die Sapphire HD6950 passt schon ins Asgard. Ich würde mal sagen die HD6950 ist in etwa so schnell wie die GTX560 Ti OC: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti (SLI) (Seite 23) - 25.01.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## Jupp007 (15. August 2011)

hm wenn die gleich schnell sind brauch ich doch nicht die 2gb version?!


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Jup, im Prinzip reicht natürlich auch eine 
Sapphire Radeon HD 6950, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, full retail (11188-01-40G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder werksseitig übertaktet eine Gigabyte Radeon HD 6950, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R695OC-1GD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Jupp007 (15. August 2011)

hm ich dachte doch dann eher an diese, oder ist diese nicht zu empfehlen?
N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Doch, die ist auch prima. Ich dachte, Du wolltest eine AMD-Karte


----------



## Jupp007 (15. August 2011)

amd hatte ich noch nie als grafikkarte... deshalb bleibe ich liebe beim vertrauten


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Wenn Du magst, poste nochmal alles, bevor Du bestellst.


----------



## Jupp007 (15. August 2011)

ja kann ich machen aber zur zeit spare ich noch... hmm vllt. wenn die beta läuft wird bestellt.. fallen die preise nochmal? die preise sind vor kurzen immer so um 3 euro gestiegen, ist das normal? 

ich kann hardwareversand nicht abrufen.. habt ihr das selbe problem?


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Ja, ich meinte, poste alles kurz bevor Du bestellst. Die Preisschwankungen sind normal, keine Sorge. Ich denke nicht, dass die Preise sich großartig ändern werden in nächster Zeit.

Die Seite funktioniert bei mir auch nicht, vllt. Wartungsarbeiten oder so


----------



## Jupp007 (15. August 2011)

hm ok, ich poste die sachen später nochmal wenn die seite funktioniert  kurz vor der bestellung möchte ich lieber nicht noch eine diskussion starten


----------



## Jupp007 (16. August 2011)

so das habe ich mir so vorgestellt... wo kann man was sparen, verbessern....

Imageshack - 72250939.jpg


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

1. Lass den Card Reader weg.
2. Kauf den i5 2400, reicht völlig, der Unterschied zum 2500er ist nicht zu merken.


----------



## Jupp007 (16. August 2011)

warum kein card reader? ich hab sd karten hier


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

Für ein paar Euro bekommst du einen Kartenleser USB Stick, da passt eine SD Karte rein, reicht locker.
Kingston MobileLiteG2 Kartenleser ( extern ) - Hi-Speed USB - SD-Speicherkarte, Memory Stick PRO Duo, microSD, SDHC Memory Card, Memory Stick Micro (M2), microSDHC, Memory Stick PRO-HG Duo - Mac, PC


----------



## Softy (16. August 2011)

Ich finde einen internen CardReader praktischer. Aber das dürfte ja einigen schon bekannt sein


----------



## Jupp007 (16. August 2011)

vom preis kommt es ja auf das selbe hinaus  und ich soll nicht den 2500er nehmen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

Mir ging es darum noch Geld zu sparen. 

Der 2500er hat nur ein paar MHz mehr Takt als der 2400er, merkt man nicht.


----------



## Softy (16. August 2011)

Jup. Wenn der i5-2400 schlapp macht, ist der i5-2500 auch am Ende


----------



## Jupp007 (16. August 2011)

ah ok dann spare ich nochmal gute 10 euro  macht der 2400 bald schlapp??


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

Jupp007 schrieb:


> macht der 2400 bald schlapp??


 
Der macht jetzt schon schlapp, je nachdem wie man das sieht.


----------



## Jupp007 (16. August 2011)

ohaa ^^ soll ich den X6 von amd nehmen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

Jupp007 schrieb:


> ohaa ^^ soll ich den X6 von amd nehmen?


 
Der macht noch eher schlapp, bleib lieber beim 2400er.


----------



## Softy (16. August 2011)

Der i5-2400 reicht für die nächsten Jahre problemlos aus. Sagt meine Kristallkugel


----------



## Jupp007 (16. August 2011)

schön zu hören, aber wieso macht der 2400er jz schon schlapp quantenslipstream?? also wie meinste das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

Hängt am Game. Hast du was sehr CPU lastiges wie Anno oder Starcraft 2, klappt dir die CPU irgendwann weg, wenn zuviel los ist. Das ist halt normal und lässt sich auch nicht verhindern, bei sowas kann halt die CPU nie schnell genug sein.
Aber angesichts der Konsolenportierungen behaupte ich mal, dass man zu 99,999% alles Games die kommenden 4 Jahre locker mit dem 2400er spielen kann.


----------



## Softy (16. August 2011)

Wenn Du Anno 1404 im Endlosspiel spielst und 300K Einwohner hast, klappt der i5-2400 weg. Stimmt doch, Quanti?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du Anno 1404 im Endlosspiel spielst und 300K Einwohner hast, klappt der i5-2400 weg. Stimmt doch, Quanti?


 
Der klappt schon bei 150k weg. Der i7 2600 @4GHz bei 180k und der 990X bei 160k.
Keine CPU schafft 300k flüssig.


----------



## Jupp007 (16. August 2011)

okay, und die grafik karte ist gut oder soll ich diese hawk edition nehmen? wieviel schneller ist die?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

Die Hawk lohnt auch nicht, viel Aufpreis für wenig Mehrleistung.


----------



## Jupp007 (16. August 2011)

gut dann warte ich mal bis zur beta und schau mir paar benchmarks an, ob das system reicht...


----------

